# [WinXP] Auf Computer ohne CD-DVD Laufwerk WinXP installieren?



## philedephilphil (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar will ich Windows xp pro auf ein älteres Notebook installieren das kein CD,DVD oder Disketten Laufwerk hat.
Meine Idee wäre die CD in einem anderen Computer einzulegen und das Laufwerk im Netzwerk freizugeben und dann zu versuchen mit der CD zu booten.

Meine Frage: 

Gibt es Alternativen?

Würde die Idee die ich hab funktionieren?


Würde mich über Ideen und Vorschläge freuen!


Gruß

phil


----------



## harryvna (19. Juli 2004)

Wie wäre es mit einem externen CD-ROM-Laufwerk? Ist sicher die einfachere Variante. Vor allem wenn dieses Notebook auch kein Diskettenlaufwerk hat. Wie willst du sonst in der Lage sein, auf dem Rechner eine Kommandodatei mit entsprechendem Konfigurationsscript zu laden (z.B. MS-DOS). Du musst ja diese Daten irgendwie in den Rechner bringen.

Andere Alternative: Schließ die Festplatte direkt an zB. an deinen Homecomputer mit CD-ROM-Laufwerk an und nimm die Inst. auf die Notebook-HD von hier aus vor. Vergess' dabei aber nicht das Verzeichnis mit den Windowsdateien (i386) mit auf die Festplatte zu übertragen, sonst stehst du nach der Wiedereinbindung der Festplatte ins Notebook vor dem selben Problem, dass du bei der Hardwareneukonfiguration Daten der CD-ROM brauchst.


----------



## philedephilphil (19. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe mal nach geschaut und mir überlegt das ich mir einen externen CD Brenner von Iomega holen werde. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob es Probleme geben wird wenn ich das laufwerk anschließe da es auf usb 2.0 läuft und das notebook nur usb 1 unterstützt. Ist ein USB Laufwerk eigentlich bootfähig?

Gruß 
phil


----------



## squeaker (19. Juli 2004)

nicht zwingend - kommt auf das bios drauf an.


----------



## philedephilphil (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *nicht zwingend - kommt auf das bios drauf an. *




ist das auf die bootfähig  oder auf das eventuelle Problem  zwischen usb 1 mit usb 2 bezogen?


----------



## squeaker (19. Juli 2004)

usb 2.0 ist zu usb 1.1 abwärtskompatibel - man kann also das usb2.0 Laufwerk an einem usb 1.1 port anschliessen, bekommt aber nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit.
Die bootfähigkeit hängt aber alleine vom Bios ab. Ein Indiz ist, wenn man im BIOS bei Bootreihenfolge USB angeben kann.


----------



## philedephilphil (21. Juli 2004)

also anscheinend ist es nicht möglich über usb zu booten daher möchte ich noch mal fragen wie es mit netzwerk aussieht - gibt es eine möglichkeit über das netzwerk windows von einem anderen computer aus auf das notebook zu installieren? und wie würde es genau funltionieren wenn ich die festplatte aus dem notebook an meinen normalen computer anschließe?


----------



## soyo (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie ist denn das Notebook ausgestattet, wenn es nicht einmal ein CD-ROM Laufwerk hat. Erfüllt es überhaupt die Windows XP Systemvoraussetzung?

Man kann Windows auch über Netzwerk installieren. Dazu müsstest du aber einen RIS-Server aufsetzen. 
Es gibt da auch einige andere Möglichkeiten mit verschieden Boot-Disketten, ist aber nicht so einfach.

Ich würde dir die USB-Lösung empfehlen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2008)

Au ja, die PXE/RIS-Version ist mit so einigen Schritten zu bewerkstelligen, ich empfehle auch die USB-Version.

Um die Installation zu beschleunigen, mach doch erstmal ein DOS6.22 rauf, danach kopierst Du den i386-Ordner von der CD/DVD und startest daraus dann die Installation (winnt). Nicht vergessen, unter Dos smartdrv starten, sonst dauert es ewig. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Zvoni (7. Oktober 2008)

Und wie will er DOS6.22 auf dem Notebook installieren, wenn er kein externes Laufwerk egal welcher Art hat? Er hat doch gesagt, dass er kein Disk-LW drauf hat.

Aber der Ansatz ist in dem Sinne richtig, nur dass ich die HD aus dem Notebook in nen "normalen" PC als zweite HD reinhängen würde, diese im DOS-Mode auf FAT32 mit Option /s formatieren, einen Ordner "i386" erstellen, dorthin alle Install-Dateien von XP reinziehen, und wieder in das Notebook einbauen, Notebook booten, in den Ordner wechseln, WINNT aufrufen, fertig.


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2008)

War da nicht die Rede von bootbarem USB-Device ( Stick ) ? Ah, habe gerade die ersten Beiträge auch gelesen ( *SCHÄM* )
Nun denn, Zvonis Idee ( HDD ausbauen ), per Win-Server oder RIS/TFTP.

Links:
http://www.administrator.de/WIndows_XP_per_PXE_installieren.html
http://www.rrze.uni-erlangen.de/dienste/arbeiten-rechnen/windows/windows-pxe-boot.shtml
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=258337

Hatte den Umstand auch an meinem Toshiba M3500, hat nen Abend gedauert  
Hier noch eine Kurzanleitung, welche das Problem und die Lösung schildert :
http://mobilepcwiki.com/mpc/index.php?title=Toshiba/Portege_M3500/FAQ

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Oktober 2008)

hm, das Problem ist über 4 Jahre alt, meint ihr nicht, dass es sich erledigt hat?


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2008)

LOL hoch 2 - Mensch soyo  Und ich gleich hinterher.. Naja, irgendjemand wird genau das wissen wollen.

mfg chmee


----------



## soyo (8. Oktober 2008)

Ohje ... Hab ich ganz übersehen, frage mich wie ich auf den Thread gestoßen bin. 
Wird schon wer gebrauchen können :suspekt:


----------

